# Love at first sight? Or second, third, fourth etc...



## Luminous (Jan 14, 2018)

Hello folks,

I am curious to hear about your experiences with how you met your Significant Other. This can also include past relationships

Every story is different and I look forward to hearing your perspectives.

For me personally, my relationships have never been 'love at first sight'. Have mostly been friends before and things graduated from there, with rare exceptions (i.e. meeting partner whilst travelling overseas).

Hope you are all having a good day


----------



## thefam (Sep 9, 2014)

TAM vets are probably tired of hearing my story but here it is again.

First laid eyes on hubby on first day of high school. He was a senior and came to my aid in a "dumb freshman" blunder. He was with his then girlfriend and as he helped me pick up the mess I made said to me "don't worry it gets better". It was love at first sight. For me.

His sister ended up being in one of my classes and I made friends with her in the hopes of getting noticed by her brother. For two years I braided her hair for free in exchange for glimpses of him. I watched with desperation as he paraded a constant train of women through their house. I was never more than his kid sisters side kick. Until I wasn't. Our first date was the week after my Senior Prom. He was my first everything and we've been married for 13 years together for 15.

That's the cliff notes version. LOL


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Luminous said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> I am curious to hear about your experiences with how you met your Significant Other. This can also include past relationships
> 
> ...


Do you mean site or sight?
There is a considerable difference in interpretation lol.


----------



## Luminous (Jan 14, 2018)

Andy1001 said:


> Do you mean site or sight?
> There is a considerable difference in interpretation lol.


Lol...oops, a slight oversight there  may have had something to do with being on a construction site these past few days.

Not sure if I can edit the title (if any mods are reading could you assist with correcting that if possible?) but have corrected where required. Thank you


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

Not love at first sight, but yeah Super Chemistry immediately. To me, Love requires deeper intimacy and connection.....


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

I know I've posted this before, but I don't recall what thread or even which forum. So here goes again. I apologize for the length--it's a naturally complex story but I'll try to be succinct.

We met at first through a mutual connection, during our junior year in college. I was on the speech team and very good at it so my coach demanded I also do debate. I didn't really want to, but he said if I don't do debate as well as the individual speaking events I loved, I didn't get to travel with the team. So I was cramming to put together a case with our best debater the night before departing for a tournament a 14 hour drive away. Serious time crunch. It turned out this debater who was helping me was also doing a group project for a business class with my wife to be. 


_*The interloper interferes!*_
So in the middle of her (our best debater) helping me prepare, in walks this interloper (eventual wife) to work on the business project. I was not pleased. I was obviously grouchy and pretty much gave her (wife to be) the stink eye. 

*Massive sleep deprivation!*
Late that night, my mentor finally had to bail and I kept working through the night. The next morning, with no sleep, I get into the team van for the 14 hour drive. Upon arriving that night at our competition location, I realized I hadn't loaded all the evidence cards we had prepared the night previous. All that work... useless!!!

So my only recourse was to call my roommate and have him read, one by one, every evidence card (hundreds of them) over the phone, while I hand scribed them. Tedious, exhausting, and excruciating. And once again, it took all night, such that I have now gone two full nights without a wink of sleep.

*The longest day!*
So I went into competition day without a wink of sleep in over 48 hours. These tournaments generally alternate rounds between individual events and team debate events, so the individual speakers get a break while the debaters go and the debaters get a break while the individual speakers go. But since I was doing both, I was on a dead run from 8am to 8pm. Non stop, no rest, no food. All this after no sleep for the two whole previous days. My last round ran late, and by the time I finished everyone else was back at the hotel. They'd already had a fun, social dinner together and were chillin' before zonking out in preparation for the next day's competition. I had to wait another hour for someone to come back and pick me up to go back to the hotel. 

*The Revelation*
So I get back to the hotel, not having slept in over 60 hours and not having eaten in 14. Everyone else is done for the night and I'm in no shape to look go out looking for good food, so I'm stuck sitting in the crappy hotel restaurant, all by myself, scarcely conscious, let alone coherent or competent. I feebly placed an order and begged for it to arrive fast let I expire. As I sat there, completely and utterly drained, unable to form a coherent thought, I saw a vision of her and thought "That girl back at the college was waayyyyy cute." It was a most pleasing vision. But then "Damn! I made an absolute ass of myself. I was a selfish, intolerant, anti-social, hostile prick!" As a side note, the day we met was Valentines Day, and I could congratulate myself for not only not having a date, but for also ensuring I would never get one with her! My depression was complete. But after finishing dinner and crawling my way to my hotel room, despite berating myself, I fell asleep comforted by the very vivid vision of this beautiful creature. 

Is that love _at_ first sight? I don't know. Maybe it was love _from _the first sight but via a delayed reaction. Or maybe it was just the random response of a badly sleep-deprived, incompetent soul. The good news was that, despite her (very understandably) having had a very poor initial impression of me (her exact thoughts were "I need to avoid this guy"), I was able, via a few subsequent (not always) chance encounters, to redeem myself. 

That was 32 years ago.


----------



## Sbrown (Jul 29, 2012)

My wife and I worked together. Funny enough when I was married to my ex-wife I ran into my current wife at a local store. She said "Hi" and walked past, my crazy exw, freaked out "who was that? How the eff do you know her." I just laughed, explained that we just work together. I didn't even know her name. 

Once I was divorced my wife and I started a physical relationship, she fell in love with me but I wasn't ready for that. I broke it off, changed jobs and dated for a few months but I missed her, she was so easy to be around. So one day I called and asked her to lunch. To this day I remember how good she looked as she walked around the front of her car. I kept her at arms length, just waiting for the psycho to come out. It never did, she was great, but still I was guarded. Then in 09 I lost my full time job. I went from making nearly 6 figures to minimum wage. When I told her she just said "I better see if I can waitress again part time." Which in itself is amazing because she already worked 80 hours a week at her full time job. I begged my part time job for as many hours as I could get and spent 9 months looking for a job. She never blamed me for our trouble, she always made sure I had cash in my pocket. I had a 700$ a month car payment that she made sure was paid. We survived for the 9 months and managed to pay everything on time. When I got a full time job again I knew this one was different, she was special. I asked her to marry me. It'll be 8 years on August 3. She's my best friend. 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## AVR1962 (May 30, 2012)

My first husband and I met in Sunday school at church when I was 13 and he was 14. He started holding my hand under the table and I was surprised and things when from there. It was not love at first sight for me with him. With my second marriage we were introduced thru a mutual friend and again it was not love at first sight with him either. We were both single parents with full custody of our children and a bond formed. Dating now at 55, I feel I have had my first love at first sight experience and I have to say I have been absolutely baffled as I have not felt this way before. I have tried to reason it out but I finally have just accepted there was something I saw in his eyes and I was hooked.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

My husband was one of those who always said he felt "love at 1st sight"... the day he was called over to our table at a High School cafeteria (both of us were new that year -a vocational school)... we started talking.. and that was it.. the love bug hit.. I'd see him in the halls with a huge smile on his face.. it took a little longer for me.. in our case.. I was more the one LOOKING /hoping to find the right guy.. but he fell first ..and hard.. it wasn't even sexual he said.. he just REALLY wanted to get to know me.. within a week.. he asked me to be his girl.. it wasn't until I stuck my hands down his pants (the way he worded it) that he looked at me in a "sexual" way even.


----------



## Aspydad (Oct 17, 2013)

I can't speak for everyone, but for me, I do think the first sight matters with regards to laying a foundation in the brain or maybe in the soul? I do remember, like it was yesterday (although it was 34 years ago), exactly what she looked like the first time I laid eyes on her.

I spotted my wife to be in a large dance place - it was Halloween Panhellenic function - she was way across the dance floor in a very dark room - I was with another girl but, I made sure to go over and get close to this girl (wife to be) so I could get a better look. Now my wife does not know this - but the reason she stood out to me is because she looked like (from far away) my first love who I had broken my heart about a year earlier - anyway, when I got a closer look I could not keep my eyes off of her - very pretty to me and a great dancer!!

Did not meet her that night, but I saw her around campus a few times - actually went up to her table while she was with some other people in the cafeteria and did say something to her one time - she does NOT remember this. A couple weeks later she shows up at my frat house for a pledge exchange dance - and that is where we met. She actually has admitted that she thought I was cute - but, her real motive for flirting with me was to see if she could get me to ask her to my fraternity Christmas Party - but, to no eval as I already had a date set up. But, I did ask her out on a regular date and the rest is history.


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

I remember walking down the hall at my college dorm towards the open kitchen. At the end of the hall, there was a door with a glass window. I remember putting my hand on the door knob and staring through the window at the most beautiful girl I had ever seen. She looked beautiful, but plain. Sexy, but innocent. 

I didn't open the door, I turned and ran back to my room to say to my three room mates, "Have you guys seen the red head?"

For the next few days, I took every opportunity to be close to her. To talk to her. To flirt with her and make her laugh. A couple of weeks later we were dating. Now 35 years later, we have been married for 30 years.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

The summer after I graduated from high school, I was working as a pipefitter's and welder's helper at a chemical plant. One of the guys I worked with invited me to a beach house for the weekend that his dad had rented. That Friday night we arrived at the house in the wee hours after a night of partying and sacked out without seeing anybody.

The next morning I get up and around, and Holy ****! There's girls everywhere! Turns out that my friend's 16 year old sister invited a bunch of her friends there as well. The first time I saw my wife, she was wearing this itty bitty bikini. Holy **** again!

Love at first sight is probably overstating it, but it was definitely infatuation (and lust) at first sight. That was 38 years and 8 kids ago. This December it'll be 35 years of marriage.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

This may be an exception but may be more common, who knows...

After dating and GFs in HS and college. Moved to Houston working and traveling a few years and I/all in my friends group almost swearing we're not getting married for years to come, havin too much fun..

One night out dancing in club, met and went home with now W. I was smitten. *Although I had some other dates booked and told her I wasn't canceling when she wanted to get together on certain days following and didn't. 

But I was honest, and told her where I was going on one of them. She and her GF (roommate) "found me" at a Six Flags concert with a date and made it a point to stay near, so much so that I went back and forth between date and her because I was so interested.. To date myself, it was a Billy Idol concert. PS I held out, took the date home..

Long story short we went on a road trip to my home town in FL during a holiday and we were married after just two months.
Maybe we grew up in a different time. Still happily married 😍. Still hold hands and have sex all the time.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

My story? Blind date. Love at first sight. Asked to marry 3 months in. Married 1 year later. 2 kids. Both in their 20's doing their own thing. Next year will be our silver anniversary of 25 years. We still act like we are dating.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

It was the end of 1999. I was depressed and wanted to wallow in it with scary movies and ice cream. A friend had another idea. He dragged me out to a club our social circle frequented to cheer me up. I politely sat there for a couple hours and then decided it'd be ok to ask him to take me home so I could wallow. I turned to ask him if he minded leaving and saw him talking to a man who was sitting at the next table. The man looked over at me and I just...knew. He was it. The One. Love at first sight.

Within a few months we'd declared love for each other, planned to be together, and changed our entire lives to make that happen. 

When I asked when he knew that he loved me and I was "it" for him he said about 3 weeks.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> To date myself, it was a Billy Idol concert. PS I held out, took the date home..


I listen to Billy Idol back then and still do today!


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Connected on a dating site Tuesday, spoke on the phone Thursday, met in person Saturday and I knew then that he was the man I wanted to marry. Married after 9 months, 13 years ago this year.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Our families knew each other so we saw each other in passing. She is 11 years my senior so it definitely wasn't love at first sight though I use to lust heavily after her when I was 12 and snuck looks at her while she sunbathed nude.

We didn't see each other for 8 years after the "sunbathing" summer because she married and moved away.

When I was 20, she was going through a divorce with the guy and came to our hometown for a two week getaway.

My mom and her sister kept asking her if she had seen me and she just looked at them like "WTF do I want to see a kid for?"

Well she eventually was riding with my mom down to the convenience store I was working for. My mom asked her again to come and say hello to me. She still refused.

While my mom was in the store, the future Mrs. C looked through the window at me and my friend who was working with me. When my mother returned she pointed at my friend and asked if that was me.

My mom said no and pointed me out. She immediately changed her mind about meeting me and walked in. The moment I locked eyes with her my world turned sideways, I was struck by lightning ⚡ and God tapped me on the shoulder and said "That's her."

She smiled while walking up to me and said "You sure got cute!". I responded that she always had been cute while smiling like an idiot.
I knew she would be having my children as I asked her out. She admitted later to lust at first sight but fell for me quickly afterwards.


----------



## SarcasticRed (Feb 21, 2018)

Maybe not fully "love" but started falling in love for sure. We met online and due to circumstances, communicated online for a few weeks before meeting in person. I think I started to fall in love before we even met face to face. Before the end of the first date, we had set the second date and were exclusive from day 1. I remember sitting in my car after our first kiss and thinking "I might marry him". Coming up on 10 years together in September and it is hard to believe it has been so long. Hasn't always been easy but has been worth it.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Damn! Reading all of these marriage success stories puts a lump in my throat!

I'm so proud and at the same time, so very envious of each and every one of you!

Way to go, guys!*


----------



## JustTheWife (Nov 1, 2017)

I was friends with my husband for a while before we started dated. We were most certainly "just friends" during that time but I think he liked me for a while. We met through the church in a church group where we worked on many projects together.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

English class 7th grade. First day of school. I see this cute Asian girl in the class. I instantly think she is hot. About a month later I'm at a concert with some friends. The Asian girl is also there. Well I start hitting on her. Turns out she was there with her boyfriend. The entire time I'm hitting on her in front of him. I had no idea they were together until one of my buddies told me on the way home. So I backed off. Dated a couple of other girls. Or as we put it, I was "going out" with a couple different girls. 

A few months pass, and that same band is playing up on Oklahoma City. Me and the cute Asian girl were talking, and decided to go up and see them. We told our parents we were spending the night at friends houses. Hopped in a car together and drove up to see them. Turns out her boyfriend hadn't called her or talked to her in a couple of weeks. We had no place to stay up there. Never made it to the concert as it was sold out when we got to the show. 

So instead we went to see a movie. Then went to dinner. Found a hotel parkinglot and parked the car to get some sleep. Well I ended up kissing her that night. Just a goodnight kiss. Woke up and on the drive home we stopped to get some gas. She was outside pumping and I went in to get some drinks and snacks. I came out, put the food in the car and grabbed her from behind. Spun her around and laid another big kiss on her. On the way home, she climbed over the seat to sit on my while I'm driving and we made out like crazy. Almost crashed the car in the process a few times 

When we got home, she broke up with her boyfriend. I "asked her out" 3/21/00. The rest is history. Married 12/21/06.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

@TheDudeLebowski

7th grade? Driving and hotels???

I had to wait until I was 16!!


----------



## LeananSidhe (Feb 6, 2018)

I don’t believe in love at first sight. I believe that you can be attracted to someone a first sight (obviously) but love comes later. 

My husband and I met over the phone when we were 17. He lived in a different town and had been talking to a friend of mine. I was at her house one day when he called and she had to do something so she handed the phone to me. At the time I was painfully shy and would barely talk to him. I remember answering all his questions with short yes or no answers. There was absolutely no reason that he should have been interested in me after that but for some reason he asked my friend for my number and started calling me. Eventually I got more comfortable and we had longs talks every night. A couple weeks later we met in person. I was not physically attracted to him at all and knew that we’d never be more than friends....he felt the opposite and started proclaiming his love shortly after. 
We continued talking on the phone for several months. Slowly we started seeing each other in person more. He talked me into dating him for a short time but I broke up with him after a couple weeks but we remained friends. I seriously don’t know how it happened but eventually we became secret friends with benefits, which was crazy because I was a religious “good girl”. I think maybe because he let me do all the things I had been secretly curious about. 

It got to where I was turning down dates with other guys to hang out with him. I remember telling a date that I needed to be home at a certain time because “my friend” always called at that time (no second date there). He was still letting me know that he was in love with me but I kept telling him to move on because it was never going to happen and I really believed that. 
Then one day we were on the phone and he mentioned that he was thinking about asking another girl out. I immediately threw the phone across the room. I didn’t even understand what I was feeling. I sat there confused and tried to calm down. I called him back and apologized. I told him that I didn’t know why it upset me. I’m sure he was gloating secretly but he didn’t rub it in. After a few days I caved and told him that I loved him. We were engaged 6 months later. 
We’ve been married for 15 years now and have 3 kids.


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

OK, some of you folks are making me really jealous!!


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

ConanHub said:


> @TheDudeLebowski
> 
> 7th grade? Driving and hotels???
> 
> I had to wait until I was 16!!


I got a hand me down car at 15. We weren't rich, I got an 87 Nissan Stanza because my dad had to gey a new car. He got audited by the IRS, and needed to get go some certain debt to income ratio. I cant remember all the details, he just got a new car, new furniture, telescope, grill. Just a bunch of stuff financed...

Anyway, I was allowed to drive it before I turned 16 by my mom. She told me if you drive good, obey the traffic laws, and don't do anything stupid, you won't ever get pulled over. So yeah, I was illegally driving at 15 for about 7 months before I turned 16.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> I got a hand me down car at 15. We weren't rich, I got an 87 Nissan Stanza because my dad had to gey a new car. He got audited by the IRS, and needed to get go some certain debt to income ratio. I cant remember all the details, he just got a new car, new furniture, telescope, grill. Just a bunch of stuff financed...
> 
> Anyway, I was allowed to drive it before I turned 16 by my mom. She told me if you drive good, obey the traffic laws, and don't do anything stupid, you won't ever get pulled over. So yeah, I was illegally driving at 15 for about 7 months before I turned 16.


That's all good!!! I like your story but I was in 10th grade when I was 15....


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

ConanHub said:


> That's all good!!! I like your story but I was in 10th grade when I was 15....


Lol, yeah, I meant 10th grade not 7th. Little tired this morning. First year of highschool.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

ConanHub said:


> Our families knew each other so we saw each other in passing. She is 11 years my senior so it definitely wasn't love at first sight though I use to lust heavily after her when I was 12 and snuck looks at her while she sunbathed nude.
> 
> We didn't see each other for 8 years after the "sunbathing" summer because she married and moved away.
> 
> ...


Awwwww ❤❤

My ex h says that God tapped him on the shoulder when I walked into the crowded art museum that night and said “look over there”. He said he knew I must be the one since God had never made such a gesture to him about a woman before.

I was just attracted to him, not in an emotional space to think of anything like “the one”. But I did have a very special and ethereal feeling that whole night and our first few dates afterwards.

The night we met we exchanged numbers. I called him the next day. He was so surprised to hear from me and said he was going to wait a few days to call me so he wouldn’t look too eager or anything. I said I didn’t care if I looked eager, I really wanted to see him again.

We fell deeply in love over the next few months.

We are still deeply in love, and will probably end up together again. There’s never been any doubt about our feelings for each other. Though I have to say, after everything we have been through including a devastating divorce, our love for each other now is more than it ever was when we were together. We have really found the meaning of unconditional love. It’s so much bigger than I ever dreamed.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> Awwwww ❤❤
> 
> My ex h says that God tapped him on the shoulder when I walked into the crowded art museum that night and said “look over there”. He said he knew I must be the one since God had never made such a gesture to him about a woman before.
> 
> ...


Absolutely broke my heart when I figured out what you two were going through. I believe in you two and sincerely hope you seal the breach sooner than later.

I believe that a beautiful love denied is a terrible crime against the universe.

I only have an inkling of him through your posts but he must be great for you to love him so much.

I'm sometimes a stupid romantic but I wish you two well and to heal the wound inflicted on creation by your separation.

The universe needs beauty and your union enhanced us all on some level.

I believe it anyway.


----------



## Shoyoself (Aug 18, 2017)

My now wife and I met in with our early 30s, and while we were both interested, neither of us was the other’s “type”. After a lot of push/pull, we realized that all previous relationships with our “types” had failed, and gave it a real shot. Turns out my type was not at all what I had believed previously. 
Together 10 years, married 6, and very happy.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Five am one Monday morning and I had been working through the night and decided to go for a walk.I had only moved into my apt two days previously.This was 2011.
There was a new business opening right next door,it was a gym and there was a woman cleaning the windows.She turned around and I thought I had been punched in the gut.For the first time in my life I fell in love,she was and still is the most beautiful woman I have ever seen.
She seen me and came over because she thought I was someone else.(At least that’s what she told me,lol) We started talking and she got some coffee from a place that was open all night.I asked her out but she explained that she had a two year old son and going out at night was awkward.
I started meeting her for lunch every day and eventually she agreed to be my girlfriend.We had a problem two years ago but it got sorted out.
Anyway, the wedding is in October.


----------



## Luminous (Jan 14, 2018)

ConanHub said:


> Absolutely broke my heart when I figured out what you two were going through. I believe in you two and sincerely hope you seal the breach sooner than later.
> 
> I believe that a beautiful love denied is a terrible crime against the universe.
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong with being a romantic. This thread has been a bit of a (gentle) slap in the face about how there is beauty out there, and great things really can happen when one is least expecting it.

For those who have shared, and any more to come, thank you for sharing your story


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

My (now) husband was scanning radio stations. I was a radio DJ. A friend took the station's incoming calls for music requests, messages, gig info. He called and asked to talk with me. She said his accent was hot and we jokingly fought over his phone call. Him and I chatted a few times, mutually attracted by voice, personality and music. We hadn't thought to describe our appearance to one another. We arranged to meet casually at a bar. It wasn't a date but I remember feeling intrigued, nervous and excited to meet him.

We'd barely exchanged smiles and hello's in person, when I went to order a drink with a friend and was approached by a man with a badge, asking to see my ID. I was underage with a smidgen of attitude. Hubs was sitting with friends at a nearby table and saw me being escorted outside towards a cop car. I was too embarrassed to look his way. 

After our very brief encounter however, he asked for (and I gave him) my personal number. We arranged to meet casually at a club. Again it wasn't a date, no set plan. A guy I'd dated a few months before had gotten in touch and asked to meet later that night - different place, a set plan, my intention was to be there; never made it to meet other guy, technically I stood him up (sorry!). Hubs and I danced and kissed all night. Next day he asked me on a lunch date. The date continued beyond this. He needed to run errands and asked if I was cool to keep hanging out. We chatted, listened to music, collected his dry-cleaning. He then blew off plans he had for that night and invited me to continue the date with a movie and dinner. We moved in together within a year, 24 years ago. After that initial, brief meeting and phone calls, things continued to amplify between us rather than a 'love at first sight' moment.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

ConanHub said:


> Faithful Wife said:
> 
> 
> > Awwwww ❤❤
> ...


Thank you, my friend. Your words mean a lot.

He and I are in a really great place right now, and the universe is smiling upon us.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

First day I saw her I knew there was something there, tried to talk to her but it was so awkward as she was at work. Second day, left her a note, and it all began.

Never believed in love before, let alone love at first sight. Then I saw her face... and I'm a believer!


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

I was in college getting my 2nd degree. I drove by a restaurant that had been several different restaurants through the years. I and friends had worked there at different points and we lost our jobs whenever it closed. It was in a bad location. On the window was a sign saying they were opening as something new and looking for staff. 

I thought, "why would I work there again when they can't stay open?" and I drove on by. 1/2 way down the block, I had a strong feeling almost a voice telling me to apply there, so I turned around in the middle of the road and put in an application. I was hired on the spot. (It closed after 2 months...just long enough for me to get to know my husband.)

About a week later, in walks a tall, handsome guy, and come to find out he is one of our new cooks. The other waitresses were giving him a number, and I said he was only a "7". When break time came, he sat down and didn't seem he least bit interested in any of us. That was strange, because I was used to most guys wanting to date me, and me having to turn them down.

That night, I prayed to my Buddhist temple box and incense that I wanted God to bring me the man for me, and to not make me wait too long because I was lonely. I had no idea who that man might be, or when I would meet him.

The next day, the staff was talking and they said he was a Christian, and to me that explained why he wasn't flirting. I thought he must have been an ex drug addict, or of weak character and personality to "need" to be a Christian. When he walked in the door to start work that day, I heard a voice saying, "That is him, he is the one." My response in my mind was, "No way! He is a Christian!!"

I was seeking God at the time, and Buddhism was an attempt at finding God. It was very boring, though, so I was still seeking. My future husband saw that I was reading spiritual books, and when I asked him some questions about his God and religion, he said, "I don't know. Have you prayed and asked God about it?" I didn't know I could pray to God to ask about what the Bible says. Every Christian I had known up until then had answers for everything, yet were hypocrites. I liked his humility.

We started as friends, but I seduced him pretty quickly. He was a virgin. He said that while he loved what we did together, he wanted to honor his God and himself and not have sex anymore. He threatened to stop seeing me because he couldn't resist me and was not being true to his beliefs. I kept seducing him for a few months, I thought his concerns were silly. Then I began to fall in love with him.

I began reading the Bible so I could argue with my future husband about it, since I had prejudices yet I knew very little about what was actually in it. I read Matthew, Mark, Luke and John. Half way through John, I realized that I believe it all: that Jesus was God, and was God's gift to mankind, but it was my choice to accept that gift or not. It was a very difficult decision to turn my life over to God, because I knew my life would begin to look different, and I didn't want to be "one of them." However, in my soul I knew I could trust God, and that whatever He wanted me to become would be better than what I had been doing on my own all those years. I became a Christian after knowing my husband for 4 months.

After believing in Jesus one day I realized that I was purposefully causing my future husband to do something that he wanted to not do (yet.) From that day on, I stopped seducing him. When it was late, I helped him go home instead of seducing him so he would stay. That was the first time I cared about someone else more than I cared about myself.

We were engaged at 5 months, and married at 11 months.


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

Andy1001 said:


> Five am one Monday morning and I had been working through the night and decided to go for a walk.I had only moved into my apt two days previously.This was 2011.
> There was a new business opening right next door,it was a gym and there was a woman cleaning the windows.She turned around and I thought I had been punched in the gut.For the first time in my life I fell in love,she was and still is the most beautiful woman I have ever seen.
> She seen me and came over because she thought I was someone else.(At least that’s what she told me,lol) We started talking and she got some coffee from a place that was open all night.I asked her out but she explained that she had a two year old son and going out at night was awkward.
> I started meeting her for lunch every day and eventually she agreed to be my girlfriend.*We had a problem two years ago but it got sorted out.*
> Anyway, the wedding is in October.


Andy, I apologize for accusing you of being a troll 2 years ago. Your story (problem) was very bizarre, and at the same time so perfect of a story, which kept us riveted for the next installment.

(I believe I was banned for my comment!)

I'm very glad it was all sorted out and that you and your GF and child (ren) are happy! I hope you have a wonderful wedding ceremony and day!


----------



## thefam (Sep 9, 2014)

Araucaria said:


> I was in college getting my 2nd degree. I drove by a restaurant that had been several different restaurants through the years. I and friends had worked there at different points and we lost our jobs whenever it closed. It was in a bad location. On the window was a sign saying they were opening as something new and looking for staff.
> 
> I thought, "why would I work there again when they can't stay open?" and I drove on by. 1/2 way down the block, I had a strong feeling almost a voice telling me to apply there, so I turned around in the middle of the road and put in an application. I was hired on the spot. (It closed after 2 months...just long enough for me to get to know my husband.)
> 
> ...


Awww. Such a heartwarming story!


----------

